# Excellent Service



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just bought some Chemical Guys and other bits and pieces off yourself, just like to say thanks for your excellent service and well packaged my order was when it arrived lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Ibiza55 for the kind words. Its posts like your that make puts a smile on our warehouse guys face! 

Cheers!


----------

